# 48 Hours on the Coast Fishing Report



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Packed up after work on Friday and headed out for an extended weekend of attempting to get my first big rockfish. I left Falls Church around 7:30PM, and stopped by Kent Narrows East for a few quick casts. The tide seemed to be slackening, and I only picked up one 15 incher on a jig after about an hour of fishing. I got back into the car and arrived at the Route 50 Bridge around 11:30PM.

At the bridge, fish were stacked up and plainly visible facing into the current, but tended to be small and not very active. I landed 12 shorts, all were 20 inchers <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/rt50striper.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a> and under except for one 23 incher caught via my patented lazy man's trolling technique. The verticle jigging that worked so well on bigger fish last weekend was a complete dud. AtlantaKing arrived around 2:00AM and had more success on incoming tide, with several nice chunky 22-24 inchers.

Around 5:00AM we got some breakfast and headed to Bev's to pick up some frozen bunker (nobody on the island had fresh, Harbor will have fresh bunker this week though per Bev). We met up with Eugene, Teo, Hie (I hope I spelled that right!) , Biggie, and Jenny north of the bullpen on AI. It was a brutal day. No fish, lots of wind, damp, and cold, and plenty of in car naps. I am sure an embaressing photo or two will pop up on here of me snoozing. We packed up around dark, met up with Tunafish and headed to Embers, where I witnessed more crablegs consumed than I thought existed on the east coast. I am a big guy, but amidst taunts of "lightweight", I could barely make a 2 plate dent in the Embers smorgasbord.

After dinner, we checked in at Comfort Inn Suites, then revisited the bridge. I caught two shorts around 18 inches before packing it in due to numbing cold and wind.

Morning brought more frustration. Tunafish and I went to the walkover, where a strong current was just starting to ease up. The water looked fishy, but the only bite was a monsterous skate (4 inch wide mouth ) and a seagull. While Tunafish and I tried to free the gull, a tourist was yelling at me to cut the line rather than just untangle it. I hope I didn't provide more fodder for the end fishing movement. Thank god it wasn't an osprey.

Around 1:00PM, looking for some fresh fish for the Tunafish household, we looked into catching some togs, but they were not to be found. We packed up around 4:00PM and headed to Choptank. I was able to pick up on keeper striper there (19.5 inches) which I contributed to Tunafish (he took a picture to post) then stopped by for a short visit to Kent Narrows that was unsuccessful. 

It was a tough weekend. I don't think anyone caught any stripers off the beach based on feedback from the tourney, but the water was defintely cold enough. 

Positives were fishing with all the pier and surf folks. Tight lines!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the report French... was it really windy out at OC this weekend? The wind kept me home.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice report ... tough weekend to fish due to the cold ... not unbearable, but you really needed the warm weather duds


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice report French. Can't wait to see what kind of pictures pop up.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Saturday was absolutely miserable. It reminded me of why I don't do any deer hunting anymore! Sunday was much more pleasant, especially in the morning. Even saw some kids in shorts running through the wash. I thought they were nuts, but that was just me I guess.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> Nice report French. Can't wait to see what kind of pictures pop up.


I mucked up the photo on my phone. Hey FB, I don't think you and I can come close to this eating machine named Eugene. In fact, I'm not even sure if we can combine our plates with the buffet buster.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Eugene schooled us all.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Awe man, I was hoping you would get into em' real good. Oh well . . . next time.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like a trip and a half. Thanks for the report.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

That seagull didnt happen to be the same gull that was belly up on the bridge for the past two days was it? 
Fished this past weekend as well....one dogfish Thursday evening, and a lot of hook less retrieves the rest of the trip. 

campNfish


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Hey FB, I don't think you and I can come close to this eating machine named Eugene. In fact, I'm not even sure if we can combine our plates with the buffet buster.





French said:


> Eugene schooled us all.


What!  We talkin' about Eugene "The String Bean". I gotta see this!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> What!  We talkin' about Eugene "The String Bean". I gotta see this!


Hey, you know about the annual Nathan's "hotdog" eating contest held at Coney Island. The 6 time-champion, Kobayashi is skinny as a pipe. So, before you challenge our toothpick Eugene, don't underestimate that skinny chopper, just trying to save you some betting $$$$.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I can't even beat a skinny 50 year old.  I must have absolutely no chance of taking on EC.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> I can't even beat a skinny 50 year old.  I must have absolutely no chance of taking on EC.


 ROTF !!!
Us skinny guys can eat .. I just hate the ride home after a good buffet


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Remember guys, a buffet is a place where you get more choices and the opportunity to eat a variety . . . not a place where you try to get your moneys worth 

Oh, and Kobayashi was a freak . . . he still came in 2nd place with a broken jaw (and a questionable "refersal of fortune") :--|


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Cold, say what? It was 82 and sunny at the beach I was at. Unfortunately i was swimming in the surf instead of fishing! i did stop and talk to a guy and his muchacha who were flounder fishing from the rock jetty. Bought and ate a nice red snapper.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hehe


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

so, are we doing it again this weekend? (the fishing, not the food)


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

French said:


> so, are we doing it again this weekend? (the fishing, not the food)


What no food? That was the only thing I was looking forward to when fishing up your ways. I guess I'll stay home this weekend.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

If I was to meet up with crawfish after a so so day of fishing and to go out and get something to eat, he would have to pay for his "FOOD" only, thank god he's not my son, he would eat me out of house and home, a bottomless pithay buddy how's it going. TRIGGER


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> If I was to meet up with crawfish after a so so day of fishing and to go out and get something to eat, he would have to pay for his "FOOD" only, thank god he's not my son, he would eat me out of house and home, a bottomless pithay buddy how's it going. TRIGGER


Trigger I'm just living it up to your sig. Been good, bud. How are things up your way.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Not bad, went to Tilghman Island a few times this year and didn't think I was going to catch anything and to my surprize brought a few home for dinner(blues/rock).Three years to go and counting till the day I hit the gulf and learn how to :fishing:it.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

$35 is a bunch to spend to get schooled by you guys. I will stick with my cheap Royal Farms Chicken and the free cookies and waffles from Comfort Inn Suites! 

Crawfish: are you heading south to partake in the puppy drum bonanza I keep hearing about? :beer:


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

It was great fishing with you guys. Sorry for the last couple of hours of me ranting about how sucky the fishing was. All in all I had a great time. I continue to tell myself I will retire from fishing but I always end up on the water. Instant noodles in the morning was a real real bad idea.


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Finally got my camera back from Eugene. Heres a couple of shots. Hope you fellas dont mind.


----------

